# 25$ grass cuts



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So after leaveing **** guard i have been aking a good loving doing landscaping and yards etc... aaw on a facbook add a local company is charging 25 a cut... come one! And landscape packages as low as 100$.. who the hell can compete with that.. i know this isnt vendors etc.. but migjt as well be. Iight as well gonget my state job back and become lazy.. cause im not lowering myself to 25$ not when i have 16k mowers..


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha sorry for the typeos.. sitting at the longest stop light ever and i keep looking up.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

An ad on FB for $25 grasscuts isn't marketed to homeowners who care a lot for quality, so I wouldn't worry about having to compete with them, unless that is your pool of fish.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Sprry shpuld jave saod its google ads. Amd his add was on facebook my bad.. i clicked his linl a few times, cost him some money


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

comeback when your sober so we can read exactly what your saying:lol:


----------



## Viking Preservation (Jul 31, 2015)

*$25.00 cuts*

i wouldnt even get in my truck for that .


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Davie ... i dont drink .. always a little troll some where


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> Sprry shpuld jave saod its google ads. Amd his add was on facebook my bad.. i clicked his linl a few times, cost him some money



Yeah i guess i had that coming, as i you cant edit on this site and my otter box gets in the way all the time.. Oh well!! not on here for a spelling bee.

there is a hwy near me that is down to 1 lane and i was stuck in traffic for a good hour so im sorry for the message "and yes i know not to text and drive"

so here is a screen shot of there stupid ad.








Again since there are only a few people ever talking on this site i want to keep people talking about our line of work.. so its a little off topic but still similar...


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a friend that used to tell me he didn't see how I made my business productive with all of the picture I have to take. He went out on his own and started his business by buying a new kubota mower, new trailer, then buying the test of his equipment used on Craigslist. After buying all of that, then he began advertising trying to get lawns. He starts his pricing at $25. Yet he doesn't see how my business could be profitable?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Kubota..Yikes Nothing like going out and buying a Bmw on a mcdonalds salary. I have 3 toros all diesels and 2 58" gravleys.. the best machines ever.. only reason im pissed is how is there money here? truck, trailer,gas, leafblower etc.. I mean it would take 3-1/2 mows just to buy the striping kit for one of my machines. 10 gallon tanks on each side so that 2-1/2 yards there, plus your truck and extra fuel tanks etc.. the eniter day would be working for free.. Blah.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

no problem ez was just messin with ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

How do yo like your mower ? I'm looking for something that is a mix of brush hog and ridding mower any thoughts ?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*i like*

I like my toros but since they are diesels i baby them cause well they cost a lot to fix. my gravley is a monster and will go over anything. just the blades are 95$ for 3 so they get pricey.. but i have got perty good sharping them myself.

I had hustler mowers b4 and those were just JUNK>>>>


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Kc7998 said:


> How do yo like your mower ? I'm looking for something that is a mix of brush hog and ridding mower any thoughts ?


17,000 Sq FT just under 1.5 hours cut, mulched and trimmed......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Last pic.


----------



## REOdIVA (Jun 12, 2014)

Is that $25.00 grass cut?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

REOdIVA said:


> Is that $25.00 grass cut?


A LOT more.............


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

How does it Handle weeds and light brush ?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Kc7998 said:


> How does it Handle weeds and light brush ?



No problems...........


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> A LOT more.............


 
Some-teen thousand dollar mowers don't know how to do $25 grass cuts


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Some-teen thousand dollar mowers don't know how to do $25 grass cuts



:thumbup::thumbup: Cheapest lawns it has ever done was routines for AMS @ $50 each.........


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> 17,000 Sq FT just under 1.5 hours cut, mulched and trimmed......


I am sorry, We cannot not pay you additional funds over your agreed upon flat rate as you did not supply a "ruler" photo. Additionally, all provided photos are invalid as they do are not Date stamped. So therefore your invoice has been cut to $0.00. 

Thank you!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

MemphisREOVendor said:


> I am sorry, We cannot not pay you additional funds over your agreed upon flat rate as you did not supply a "ruler" photo. Additionally, all provided photos are invalid as they do are not Date stamped. So therefore your invoice has been cut to $0.00.
> 
> Thank you!


Want to see them backpedal ask to see the email from their client stating they are not paying them......its non existent!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I have asked to see it. They will say they are "unable to invoice their client".

Yea right, that invoice goes straight out with the regular stack and we we all know it. 

I get it, if the client won't pay cause I stunk up the job, then I don't deserve a dime, but if the gnat gets paid and I don't, that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ask your super who requires the yardstick pic, the edging pic, the clippings on the trailer pic, the equipment pic, etc.

"Now mam, you can bill the bank or I can. Which will it be?"


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I miss AMS here in New Jersey. Lots of work but sometimes pain in the a** qc people.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 36in wright stander, and a 61 scag cheetah which i carry on a 16ft dual axle landscape trailer, 2 weed wackers (an echo 225 for light stuff, and a 266 for higher, thicker stuff) and an echo 755 blower all pulled by a F350 diesel. So I know exactly what you mean by how can you make money on a $25 cut. Lets face it we don't trim and edge the way you would if it was your house. I just get as close as I can and trim every few cuts on a rotating schedule so I don't spend 3x as long on the road. I also have a little 5x8 trailer that I pull my 36 on with an explorer for when I go into areas that have tiny lawns. SJPI you would know what I mean when I say Keansburg and Union Beach lawns. I am in NJ also. As far as a blower, it's there for pictures, the mower does most of the cleaning. I also go alone and do a minimum of 20/day with the 36 alone bc everything is so close, and 10/day when I need the 61. So if small laws were $25 and big lawns were $50, I'm still making $500/day no matter how you look at it. Minus expenses of course. There is money to be made, and if the nationals or whoever you get your work from are paying the going landscaper rate, your doing good. Remember landscapers have 3-4 guys in the truck and are doing a perfect job. So cost wise the travel outweighs the need for extra people on your crew. I have done 40 in a day with a 2nd guy. We pull up, he gets out and starts taking pictures. I unload the trailer and start cutting, he gets the trimmer and takes some during shots. By the time I get to my last pass with the mower he is finished cleaning up and we are on to the next one. It's more about close proximity than volume.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I have a 36in wright stander, and a 61 scag cheetah which i carry on a 16ft dual axle landscape trailer, 2 weed wackers (an echo 225 for light stuff, and a 266 for higher, thicker stuff) and an echo 755 blower all pulled by a F350 diesel. So I know exactly what you mean by how can you make money on a $25 cut. Lets face it we don't trim and edge the way you would if it was your house. I just get as close as I can and trim every few cuts on a rotating schedule so I don't spend 3x as long on the road. I also have a little 5x8 trailer that I pull my 36 on with an explorer for when I go into areas that have tiny lawns. SJPI you would know what I mean when I say Keansburg and Union Beach lawns. I am in NJ also. As far as a blower, it's there for pictures, the mower does most of the cleaning. I also go alone and do a minimum of 20/day with the 36 alone bc everything is so close, and 10/day when I need the 61. So if small laws were $25 and big lawns were $50, I'm still making $500/day no matter how you look at it. Minus expenses of course. There is money to be made, and if the nationals or whoever you get your work from are paying the going landscaper rate, your doing good. Remember landscapers have 3-4 guys in the truck and are doing a perfect job. So cost wise the travel outweighs the need for extra people on your crew. I have done 40 in a day with a 2nd guy. We pull up, he gets out and starts taking pictures. I unload the trailer and start cutting, he gets the trimmer and takes some during shots. By the time I get to my last pass with the mower he is finished cleaning up and we are on to the next one. It's more about close proximity than volume.


I wouldn't say that there aren't scenarios where this model "COULD" make money. However you are leaving out the returns, the no pays, the occupied properties, the uploading, the phone calls and emails, the tracking your money to make sure you actually get paid.

In closing I say even if I could make money with this I wouldn't. It's not worth the headache when there is so much good work out there. Even in preservation there is better work to be had.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I wouldn't say that there aren't scenarios where this model "COULD" make money. However you are leaving out the returns, the no pays, the occupied properties, the uploading, the phone calls and emails, the tracking your money to make sure you actually get paid.
> 
> In closing I say even if I could make money with this I wouldn't. It's not worth the headache when there is so much good work out there. Even in preservation there is better work to be had.



I have never had any issues getting paid on a grass cut. Many other orders, yes, but a grass cut is very straight forward. We get into a routine of where and how to take the pictures. I have never had an issue. It really depends on who you are working for. The only problem I have had which is a joke is trip charges for limited growth. I didn't go there at my own free will, we should be paid a trip regardless. That part of this biz is a loosing battle, but we have worked with good companies thus far. We have done work for Qualified West in the good old bank of america days before safeguard ruined it for everyone. Then recently we have worked for MCS and LPS. We do small amounts of work for Aim Your Way, but they are a nightmare to get paid from, but once you get paid the pricing is decent


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a regional calling us this week wanting a padlock installed on a door and an initial grass cut on a rural property 2 hours away. $25 for the lock and $40 for the mow. We declined. They wanted to know why, like it has never happened to them before. Well, because it is 170 miles round trip, you have no info on the lot size or how high the grass is, and we have never done business with you . "Oh, well just take pics and submit a bid when you get back." Lol. Sorry, no.
So the woman's boss calls and asks if they bumped the price for the lock and mow from $65 to $200 would we do the job. No. I won't send a crew in a truck and trailer with equipment and risk a half a day so they can change a padlock and stare at grass over their heads. If anyone is willing to offer you three times their original price for work almost immediately and claim to have no other information, well....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had a regional calling us this week wanting a padlock installed on a door and an initial grass cut on a rural property 2 hours away. $25 for the lock and $40 for the mow. We declined. They wanted to know why, like it has never happened to them before. Well, because it is 170 miles round trip, you have no info on the lot size or how high the grass is, and we have never done business with you . "Oh, well just take pics and submit a bid when you get back." Lol. Sorry, no.
> So the woman's boss calls and asks if they bumped the price for the lock and mow from $65 to $200 would we do the job. No. I won't send a crew in a truck and trailer with equipment and risk a half a day so they can change a padlock and stare at grass over their heads. If anyone is willing to offer you three times their original price for work almost immediately and claim to have no other information, well....


They are late on the order and throwing money at the problem. Good on you for not helping them continue to offer coverage to their client in an area where they clearly have no contractors.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*must have been*

must have been MSI or AIM.. I get a weekly call from them.. start out low and call back a hour or so triple the price.. :vs_OMG::vs_worry:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> must have been MSI or AIM.. I get a weekly call from them.. start out low and call back a hour or so triple the price.. :vs_OMG::vs_worry:


I get weekly calls from AIM asking if we can complete work by 3pm the following day and have it submitted. I am constantly turning them down. I don't understand how a company can operate like this. If I am sitting around waiting for my phone to ring to get work for that day or the next then I am failing in business. Occasionally I happen to be going to the area that they are requesting the work in anyway so I accept, but I tell them that 3pm isn't going to happen. They don't offer a mobile app that I can submit from the road, so who is going back to the office or home in the middle of the day so they can have their results. For a while they had a lot of decent work like bush and tree trimming and leaf cleanups. I had a check from them in 1 month of over $10k and it was only a week worth of work. These turn around times are getting shorter and short so what that means is that we as the contractors end up driving all over the place to get work in on time instead of making close routes that are efficient.


----------

